# About.com- IBS: When to Call Your Doctor



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

With a chronic disorder like IBS, when you feel sick more often than not, it can be hard to know when to call your doctor. In order to take some of the guesswork out of it, I have put together a guide of symptoms that are not typical of IBS:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

